# 70s  Huffy Sportsman



## tdoorly (Jan 19, 2015)

I picked up a sharp looking Huffy Sportsman 5 speed road bike. 26" wheels. Has an odd type twist handle bar grip shifter with two cables going back to the derailer.  Works good and ride good. Nice paint and chrome.   Would trade for nice Schwinn Varsity or Continental. Especially a short Varsity with 24" wheels.


----------

